# Snowing in N.H.!!!



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

It's only supposed to be flurries. Damn.

I bet this thread has the most hits than any other in weeks heh heh.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

yeah I was drooling at the sight of falling snow, but then in the distance I saw the hint of sunshine, and soon blue sky came over the area (still snowing, mind you!) and the Blizzard of '07 was just wishful thinking!


----------



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

Good thing I ddin't bet on my big mouth!!!

It was quite a squall. I went out for pictures- It was a nice snow, coming down at a good rate. 5 minutes later it was blowing and blizzard like!! But now it's over. It's just shy of a 1/2 inch.
The 1978 Blazer going to my Uncles for the season (the battery is charging)








The '92 Yukon set up for the 7.5 Meyers








When it first started








Toward the end of the squall- the blizzard conditions!


----------



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

Misc shots:








I will have to use a tripod if we get another storm this year!








With a tongue like that, I might not need a plow for this season









As YM said, the blizzard of '07 was short lived. Back to our normally scheduled spring.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

now we need ten times that


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Maybe just maybe....*

Well, Im leaving the blowers in storage.....They are saying CHANCE of 6"++ up in the hills this weekend!!!! Time will tell....


----------



## Hmebuildr (Jan 16, 2002)

What snow not a drop around here:crying:


----------



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

Oshkosh;350828 said:


> Well, Im leaving the blowers in storage.....They are saying CHANCE of 6"++ up in the hills this weekend!!!! Time will tell....


I was watching either meteorologist Mike Haddad on Ch. 9 or Matt Noyes on NECN (I don't remember which) and last night and he said that he still had his snowblower in his shed, and it might be time to get it out. It was too early to tell still.

I love how they have been spouting for two weeks that it's going to take a turn and get winter like! Well, it's cold like winter...
The barometer is showing 30.24, so no low pressure here.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*I hear you...*



WetChicken;351243 said:


> I was watching either meteorologist Mike Haddad on Ch. 9 or Matt Noyes on NECN (I don't remember which) and last night and he said that he still had his snowblower in his shed, and it might be time to get it out. It was too early to tell still.
> 
> I love how they have been spouting for two weeks that it's going to take a turn and get winter like! Well, it's cold like winter...
> The barometer is showing 30.24, so no low pressure here.


 Tell me about it, I think we will know what the storm will do about the time we know how the football game went......


----------

